# NW Reports?



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Anyone find anything north of M55 yet? I haven't even bothered looking yet. There is still some patches of snow in the woods. I plan on checking next weekend and would suspect I find a micro or two. The temps are not looking the best.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Been looking a little in TC area, nothing yet.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Way too cold IMO. It's supposed to rain most of the week and get into the 50's during the daytime after that. Maybe.
I'll post some pics when I find them. Remember to turn off geotag on your phone. You take a pic and post, I have the GPS coordinates right where you're at. No.....leave it on.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I will give this one a bump. I am going to take a peak this weekend. We have the rain but the temps are still cool.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I will give this one a bump. I am going to take a peak this weekend. We have the rain but the temps are still cool.


Well said. A few warm nights to wake up the ground would help also. Mothers Day in the woods. Wife's cool with it too.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Anyone find anything north of M55 yet? I haven't even bothered looking yet. There is still some patches of snow in the woods. I plan on checking next weekend and would suspect I find a micro or two. The temps are not looking the best.


I found around 30 last week but then the cold weather came back. If you have a early go to spot I would check it. Our house is in the woods and the last couple of days the woods really greened up. I have a couple of other spots that I am going to check tomorrow. Good Luck


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds nearly promising. Gonna put some rubber down the next day or 3. Hope to contribute with a positive report.....

GOOD LUCK Y'ALL!!!


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

When we came home from town today there was a guy that has a cabin around the corner from us and he had about a 1/4 bag like you get at meijers. Time to hit the woods this weekend


----------



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

Found 3 today under my early tree.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I found few micros in Leelanau Co today.










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm heading to Mesick on wednesday 5/7 for a few days of morel hunting in the hills. 

I will post reports on what's up.


----------



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

Found 57 today 2-3 inchers , under every tree I thought they would be . One week it could be one of the best years ever!


----------



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

F this this is why I quit reporting!


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> I'm heading to Mesick on wednesday 5/7 for a few days of morel hunting in the hills.
> 
> I will post reports on what's up.


I found 59 this morning, just a little South of Mesick. Mostly small and all of them were in grassy area's, I didn't find any walking the hill's...


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

Matt V said:


> I found 59 this morning, just a little South of Mesick. Mostly small and all of them were in grassy area's, I didn't find any walking the hill's...


Good job and thanks for report will be heading that way as soon as I get two days off.


----------

